# blackgold or other dog food



## oakcreeklabs (May 13, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone is feeding this food, and if so what do you think of it. Right now I am feeding PMI exclusive, a great food just to pricy to feed a kennel full of dogs. 

I liked PP but for me exlusive worked better, looking for something about the same just cheaper.


----------



## reconabe (Sep 19, 2005)

I feed black gold. I love it (well my dogs do) , my wallet loves the price. I was feeding IAMS, but Black gold is half the price and the bags are 10 lbs heavier each. The dogs coats are shinier and their stools are more consistnent. One of my pups was a real picky eater and now she doesnt have the problem. I buy it from a distributor, which I think is the only way to get it, and If you buy 10 or more bags they work out to being $20 a bag. Each bag is 50 lbs


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Been feeding it for a little over a year (black bag) and the dogs love it. Highly recommend it.

We have a liitle challenge with distribution the closest distributor is about 200 miles away so a few of us get together and buy it by the ton. It's on the way to Dallas and somebody is usually going that direction every once in a while.


----------



## Keith Allison (Dec 29, 2003)

Take a look at ARKAT... http://www.Arkat.com 

Great product.

Keith


----------

